# flux what about the 4 day test?  help me, I'm panicking



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Why does temple go for four days and these other people for 1? How am I gonna walk around with stool IN MY RECTUM for 4 days? Does the doctor get back to you? Do the techs say anything?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Why does temple go for four days and these other people for 1?


Temple looks at transit for the entire gut. The others just look at the stomach.You will need to come each day for a gamma picture. After the picture on the last day, the test is done.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Does the doctor get back to you? Do the techs say anything?


----------

